# Jun kitted R33 with 19" Volks



## Spec*R* (May 15, 2004)

*Before*









*After *


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bloody stunning mate! :smokin:


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

It looks 10times better now!

but the front end of the hood looks a bit weird?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

MUCH nicer, i like race style cars, dont like R33s normally as look a bit "soft" but now yours looks hard as ****, quality


----------



## Spec*R* (May 15, 2004)

*Thanks for your comments mates. Here's another angle.*


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

It's really beautiful!

I would get clear front indicators, and I'm not too sure about the side skirt stickers, maybe smaller ones or just the JUN logo.

I think that if you have adjustable shocks, you should get the front slightly lower and the rear slightly higher.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That car looks minty mint!

very nice!
T


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

nice


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

Looks great!!! Would look even better with the original GTR grille though


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Looks brutal.  :smokin:


----------



## JayStyleRacing (Oct 25, 2004)

Awesome R33! I'm awe-struck and speechless! So, ummm, when are you going to have it shipped to my garage?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

very nice.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Not a fan of the vinyl it has to be said


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great transformation. That R33 looks very tough!

Cya O!


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

very cool. i like to know whats the offset to your 19" Volks TE37?


----------



## Spec*R* (May 15, 2004)

Hi Rock,

The offset of that TE37 is +12.


----------



## Spec*R* (May 15, 2004)

Hi Rock,

The offset of that TE37 is +12. BTW, my car's FCON V Pro was also tuned by Koyama San of Jun.

Cheers


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Very nice!!*

I have a Jun front on mine but i think i have a long way to go to get mine to the same power and tough look.
I do however like your other car aswell.I used to have a 1380cc cooper s.Was originally the old Austin 1300MG engine bored out.Lightened and balanced crank and flywheel,cooper s shot-peened rods and twin springs.Damn thing used to do weird things pulling away from lights.Fun car though.


----------



## vicky (Aug 31, 2004)

Stunning.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Great looking 33 ,I like the front grill too ,anything differant is original ,I think body kits really stand out on light colored cars too ,Nice one.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

Spec*R* said:


> Hi Rock,
> 
> The offset of that TE37 is +12. BTW, my car's FCON V Pro was also tuned by Koyama San of Jun.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info. always liked TE37. where in SEA are you at? and where did u order your TE37?

Koyama the best right.. :smokin:


----------



## Spec*R* (May 15, 2004)

RocK said:


> Thanks for the info. always liked TE37. where in SEA are you at? and where did u order your TE37?
> 
> Koyama the best right.. :smokin:


I'm from Myanmar. I ordered TE37 along with Jun bodykit, top secret bonnet, tein suspension etc. direct from a friend in Tokyo. 

Car was tuned in Bangkok at Jun(Thailand) cuz there isn't any ECU tuner in our country.


----------



## Spec*R* (May 15, 2004)

Anybody else from SEAsia besides me and Rock in this forum?


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

Cool, never know anyone from Myanmar before. how many GTR over there? not much here in Brunei. 

can u hook me up with your friend? might like to order a set of Rays wheels.

also, look like the 2nd picture is taken from a Kart track. was that in Myanmar or Thailand? I race karts at Thailand once before. but didnt had the time to drop by to JUN.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

now thats a r33 i like!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Not usually a fan of white but that looks good!!!


----------

